

FBI Added Secret Backdoors to OpenBSD IPSEC - esponapule
http://www.osnews.com/story/24136/_quot_FBI_Added_Secret_Backdoors_to_OpenBSD_IPSEC_quot_

======
DupDetector
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2006128> \- marc.info - Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007694> \- Ask HN - 1 comment

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2008097> \- techworld.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2006954> \- killed - no comments

